# Once a year chance to change your macosx.com username



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

simply tell me what you want to change it to in this thread. i'll try to change it as soon after i see it as possible. keep in mind that some names you want might already be taken. not everybody posts regularly. if by chance, somebody registers your new name after you request it, i will take it away from them and give it to you. keep in mind that your old name will become open for new users to register with.

this offer is good for the next couple of weeks at least. we'll see how busy i get as it gets closer to christmas before i decide to extend it.

(hint, hint - i would love to see applewhore request a name change  )


----------



## tree (Nov 30, 2003)

I would like to see "Hervé Hinnekens" changed in "tagliatelle".


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

done, but only because i know that tree is herve. now he's a pasta. but we're not changing the name of the B&G. however, a nice dish of tagliatelle with pesto sauce sounds like a good daily special.


----------



## chevy (Nov 30, 2003)

Please don't change name and avatar at the same time, otherwise we cannot recognize who's who.


----------



## themacko (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello, I would like my username changed to Ed Spr***ll.  Thanks.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

no impersonating famous people


----------



## bobw (Nov 30, 2003)

Crap, I wanted EdX.


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

Just capitalize my A, please.  Thanks.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 30, 2003)

edited. moo.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

no, i cannot (and would not) merge accounts. that isn't what this is about. 

hey bob - you could be bobX and we could be like brothers or something.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey can i have MacMan please to match my Avatar 
I know someone has already got htat name but they have only posted once and that was in 2001 i think and i have never seen them here


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

done. the original macman has not visited us since 2001. i doubt they remember who they were by now. 

to all, remember that you will need to login with your new names in the future so if you try to come back and can't get in, try the name you requested before sending in a report.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks heaps


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 30, 2003)

edit. another yay!


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

unix - let me simplify:

no


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 30, 2003)

another edit? crazy i say. CRAZY


----------



## mr. k (Nov 30, 2003)

ed could you put mr. K to misterk?  It's definetly better.  thx!


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2003)

Why you're at it could you give UNIX X11 1,000 of my posts? I don't want them anymore. 

No...really.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2003)

sorry mr. k. there is already an active user by that name.

unix - for very various reasons, not the least important of which is not encouraging post whoring. worry more about the quality of your posts and less about having them counted. you're definitly running your current post count up with no real quality in this thread. next time stick to the subject instead of creating your own.


----------



## Arden (Dec 1, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> Why you're at it could you give UNIX X11 1,000 of my posts? I don't want them anymore.
> 
> No...really.


 Heh, I'll take them.   Like I need more... 

BTW, thanks for the quick response.  I feel a capitalized screen name gives a more professional feel, and I've been hankering for that for a while now.


----------



## edX (Dec 1, 2003)

*A*rden - i would recommend saying thanks and moving on. i'm about ready to subtract 3/4 of yours so you only get credit for twice the number of posts you make that are more than one line long and contribute something.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 1, 2003)

edited. yay!


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

oh that's too bad ed - can you make the K undercase please?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 1, 2003)

alright ed, i am gonna try it again ( one of these years i am going to get lucky) is JetwingX (or any of it's verious forms) open for me to swoop in and take?


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello sirs.
Could you possibly change my name to "The Memory Hole". If that is taken, "Memory Hole" would be fine.
Thank you.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks ed!


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 2, 2003)

WHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::love:: ::love:: ::love::


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## cfleck (Dec 3, 2003)

cujo or cfleck for me please


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2003)

cujo was taken. cfleck it is then.


----------



## Orbit (Dec 13, 2003)

hey edX can i have another change this time ~0rbit~ (a little more unique this time)
thanks


----------



## edX (Dec 13, 2003)

no.

one change a year. especially for you since i took the name from someone else to accomodate you.


----------



## Orbit (Dec 13, 2003)

ok then


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2003)

i'll take "Jason the raging elite asshole of doom"

thanks


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 14, 2003)

ha


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, I think I can guess what the answer to this is going to be, but I have to ask .
I missed the name change cause I was so busy with real life that I wasn't able to sign on here, but is there any chance this is still an open thread? If not, too bad and I'll wait another year, but I thought I couldn't lose anything by posting 

PS, the name I want is aeromusek


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2004)

aeromusek?

Wait a year.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Feb 22, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> Well, I think I can guess what the answer to this is going to be, but I have to ask .
> I missed the name change cause I was so busy with real life that I wasn't able to sign on here, but is there any chance this is still an open thread? If not, too bad and I'll wait another year, but I thought I couldn't lose anything by posting
> 
> PS, the name I want is aeromusek


Good luck, and may the force be with you. You'll need it. Pick up that penny i just dropped, go buy some garlic and make a necklace with it, get rabbits feet, and anything you consider lucky.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 25, 2004)

Any 'authoritative' response?


----------



## bobw (Feb 25, 2004)

No


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2004)

yea, sorry i forgot to close this thread. now it's closed.


----------

